# electrolux 3 way fridge



## Mrfrench02 (Feb 13, 2020)

evening again people. 
having a little trouble with the fridge, i had it running on lpg today and it started up as usual (beautiful little blue flame in the spy glass inside) but no matter what i did i couldn’t get the temperature to cool one little bit and no cool temp in the freezer either???? don’t know much about this one so any ideas pls


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Does it cool when on 230 volt or 12 volt?

If it does then the only likely answer is that although the flame you see through the observation window is blue it perhaps is not as it should be.

Don't know which van you have but if it is possible to gain access to the rear of the fridge, when the gas has been lit for a while (at least half hour) the radiator like pipework that is at the back of the fridge should get hot, does it?

.


----------



## Mrfrench02 (Feb 13, 2020)

hi john,

it’s a 2000 autotrail chieftain. i have just driven from kent to scotland and the fridge and freezer performed lovely. now parked up the gas is on and it’s the same as before, no temp and the gas light is on.

i have taken some pics to show what’s happening and what’s not.
pic 1 is the flue pipe which exits the side of the motorhome and goes down into a cylindrical container (both are hot to the touch).
pic 2 is the pipe returning up from the cylindrical container and is hot upto where my finger is.
pic 3 and 4 (baffles and curly pipes???) are both cold.
so unsure what that means really?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

OK pics 3 & 4 are the parts that need to be hot to make the fridge work, the nearer the burner the hotter it should be.
At the bottom of the tube that you say is hot (if working correctly they will be too hot to touch) is where the burner is located, it should have a shroud around it to keep it safe from draughts blowing the flame out, if you look carefully you should be able to see the flame which needs to be bright blue and with quite a roaring sound to it.

The most common problems with these fridges on gas is of dirt contamination of the burner, less likely although possible is a dirty jet, less likely because there is an inline filter just up stream of it. 
Jets do not wear out either.

If you are reasonably competent at diy, cleaning the burner is not too difficult. I did a write up on how to do some while ago, so if you feel up to it and have the correct tools for the job I'll get a copy to you.
Word of caution, please do not consider attempting it if you are not confident to do so and remember get it wrong and a big bang is possible


----------



## Mrfrench02 (Feb 13, 2020)

Apologies for the delayed update, but for those interested in the outcome, it was the burner that had rusted up causing a very small flame on LPG, now its been cleaned it runs perfectly.
Thanks again for all ur input and ideas


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm hoping that's all that is wrong with ours when the man comes to look at it.

I did try to get the burner out to check but the spanner was slipping despite being the right size, so I stopped before making it impossible to get off.


----------

